# Classic Horror fans are goint to love this...



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

O yeah

A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010)






:thumb:

Freddy was the first Horror film i ever watch...if someone asked what type of films do i like, horror has to be it..


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh no - I still have Freddy nightmares to this day


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

bluevortex said:


> Oh no - I still have Freddy nightmares to this day


you being serious?


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

This actually looks like it could be a decent re make!


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

20RSport said:


> you being serious?


Yep. Watched the original when I was 7 and had re-occuring dreams about it ever since. Can watch any other horror film going, nothing scares me but Freddy, that is a different ball game. Seriously crazy the effect this kind of stuff has on you when your young


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb,

Love the classics.

Takes me back to my youth


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

bluevortex said:


> Yep. Watched the original when I was 7 and had re-occuring dreams about it ever since. Can watch any other horror film going, nothing scares me but Freddy, that is a different ball game. Seriously crazy the effect this kind of stuff has on you when your young


Wow, one to keep away from them next year....:thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

A Nightmare on Elm Street (2010) = tripe


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

The appeal of the Freddy films was his quirky/sick humour and the inventive way in which people died (complete with cheesy special effects). Relaunching it to a standard slasher horror guise that is much darker is ruining that IMO. The idea of serious horror is just pants really now, you introduce the supernatural and it's not in the least bit scary anymore - the likes of the new Halloween or Friday 13th films (rubbish!). 
I don't see anything in that trailer other than the all the nods to the previous series trademarks that makes it look like a true Freddy film - essence of Freddy if you like (the glove, jumper, the stay awake song)


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

THIS is classic horror! None of that Elm St rubbish


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what is it with these remakes  have they ran out of ideas now ? rob zombie has already wrecked Halloween,friday the 13th remake was ****e ,texas chainsaws remake,****e,last house on the left,****e.the only decent remake imho was dawn of the dead.i will be amazed if this is any better than very average.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I personally prefer the Rob Zombie remakes (minus Friday the 13th), although aren't that good, the originals weren't very good either.

But anyway, Jason > Freddy.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jamest said:


> I personally prefer the Rob Zombie remakes (minus Friday the 13th),


:doublesho

sweet lord.i liked house of a 1000 (apart from the last 15 minutes) and devils rejects was a return to real nasty horror imho.but those 13th remakes :lol: and now he is rumoured to be doing "the blob" remake


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> :doublesho
> 
> sweet lord.i liked house of a 1000 (apart from the last 15 minutes) and devils rejects was a return to real nasty horror imho.but those 13th remakes :lol: and now he is rumoured to be doing "the blob" remake


Do take in to account I am 22 so a bit young to see the originals when they were released and generally saw the Rob Zombie version before the original. I imagine it probably had the same impact as seeing a film before reading a book or vise versa. Generally the first one you see has the bigger impact on you.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jamest said:


> Do take in to account I am 22 so a bit young to see the originals when they were released and generally saw the Rob Zombie version before the original. I imagine it probably had the same impact as seeing a film before reading a book or vise versa. Generally the first one you see has the bigger impact on you.


i agree with you.but the originals (now are very campy and not that scary) made a quantum leap in the horror world.the remakes just seem to be formulaic and either a carbon copy but without the charm,or just a ghost,of a shadow of the former film.

for real horror i can recommend haute tension,inside and on a supenatural theme check out youtube for a film called paranormal activity.seems to be the europeans who are making the new stuff now.americans are old hat.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Totally agree with silverback. Hollywood does appear to be running out of ideas with a string of remakes being released recently. There are also many more promised in the near future, and the problem is they never live up to the original. It puzzles me why they take an already great film and re-make it. Surely if they took an originally s••t film and tried to improve it, wouldn't that be a better idea?.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

zimzimmer said:


> Totally agree with silverback. Hollywood does appear to be running out of ideas with a string of remakes being released recently. There are also many more promised in the near future, and the problem is they never live up to the original. It puzzles me why they take an already great film and re-make it. Surely if they took an originally s••t film and tried to improve it, wouldn't that be a better idea?.


Not because they manage to make it even worse. Very few films that are coming out of Hollywood are any good. If you want to watch a good film you normally have to watch an animation from Dreamworks.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Again agreeing with someone else, but yes I agree with you there jamest. Hollywood haven't produced anything that great for a long time. European cinema however is producing some really good stuff lately.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i am no film snob,but the problem is you get utter crap like transformers 2 raking in ungodly amounts of cash for utter dross.who in the right mind will take a gamble on something like "moon" or "big lebowski" when your guaranteed bank from crap.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.paranormalactivity-movie.com/trailer.html


----------



## blippi (Jul 29, 2009)

silverback said:


> http://www.paranormalactivity-movie.com/trailer.html


looks very good m8 :thumb:

my prob is u can't have a freddie film without freddie and there is only 1 Robert Englund. I know he refused the role in the film but imho that should have stopped them making it.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome can't wait for this to come out - Love the freddie films


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is the old skool original versions were just that, ORIGINAL!! 

I personally don't see any harm with re-making a film and making it that bit more modern. I love the original Friday 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, Texas Chainsaw Massacre movies .

I still enjoy the original films for what they are, but a lot of them are dated. Dodgy special effects and a bit cheesy. That's what gives them their charm, also when I was young the originals weren't old haha. 

I don't see any harm in re-making a new film. Just my thoughts on the re-makes - 

Friday 13th - Jason is just bigger, tougher and nastier. It's deliberately cheesy and doesn't try to hide that. 

Texas Chainsaw Massacre - similar to the above, just takes the original and modernises it. Makes it a little more typical with that 'he's after you' type thing going on. 

Halloween - I'm a fan of Rob Zombie anyway so maybe a bit biased but I kinda liked it. Different take on the story so a bit comic book in that respect. 

Just take it too seriously and enjoy it for what they are which is just a switch off and watch type movie. Lets be honest you can never replace an original movie but it doesn't by default make them bad films.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

bluevortex said:


> Yep. Watched the original when I was 7 and had re-occuring dreams about it ever since. Can watch any other horror film going, nothing scares me but Freddy, that is a different ball game. Seriously crazy the effect this kind of stuff has on you when your young


My older brothers used to tease me about freddy when i was about 7 also (they were about 14/15).

I waking up with "im going to get you" written backwards on my head so that i saw it when i looked in the mirror, leaving claw-like hand prints on the inside of the window next to my bed, letting down my air bed when we were on holiday at a cottage in west wales - all due to freddy!

Pretty damn freaky at the time.


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

blippi said:


> looks very good m8 :thumb:
> 
> my prob is u can't have a freddie film without freddie and there is only 1 Robert Englund. I know he refused the role in the film but imho that should have stopped them making it.


²

I have them all ... I love them all ... This is NOT Freddie


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

silverback said:


> for real horror i can recommend haute tension,inside and on a supenatural theme check out youtube for a film called paranormal activity.seems to be the europeans who are making the new stuff now.americans are old hat.


Paranormal Activity looks like a cross between The Entity and Blair Witch, maybe not that original 

Darren


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Lespaul said:


> Paranormal Activity looks like a cross between The Entity and Blair Witch, maybe not that original
> 
> Darren


its also an american film :wave:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Phwoar !..looking forward to that - just hope it's not as dull as the other remakes that people have mentioned :thumb:


----------

